# Solved: can ping websites but no internet browsing



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals, after reading many posts on this site, I havn't figured out my problem, but I have noticed there are a lot of smart people here, so I'm hoping someone can help me with my connectivity problem. 
Just put a new build together, Formula III, core i7960, 8GB ram, freshly installed copy of windows (Nothing else installed at all) I am using TP-Link TL722n wireless adapter, which works fine on any other computer, but not on the new build. Router is a linksys WRT54GS.

First, after installing the wirless driver, I can see my network but it can't obtain an IP. So I issue it a static IP, and it says I am connected and have internet access. But when i open up IE, doesn't work. Tried Resetting IE, and that didn't work.

I can ping other computers on the network, and and can also ping websites. Internet is working on all other computers. See my info below, thank you in advance for anyone taking the time to read this.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\JBuiles>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JBuiles-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK 150Mbps Wireless Lite N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D8-5D-4C-94-79-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b4b7:c721:e34b:56cb%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.125(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 316169548
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-4B-66-D3-F4-6D-04-00-21-56
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-00-21-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{A9191222-E3D3-4676-96E8-4F92DF404FBD}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{4F2A41C6-E56F-46B9-B05D-276E255F401E}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:891:5fa:ba71:4226(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::891:5fa:ba71:4226%24(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\JBuiles>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 8ms
C:\Users\JBuiles>ping 192.167.1.100
Pinging 192.167.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 88.50.233.145: TTL expired in transit.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 88.50.233.145: TTL expired in transit.
Ping statistics for 192.167.1.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
C:\Users\JBuiles>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.2.43] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=49
Ping statistics for 72.30.2.43:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 93ms
C:\Users\JBuiles>ping google.com
Pinging google.com [74.125.113.105] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.113.105: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.113.105: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.113.105: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.113.105: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 74.125.113.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 33ms, Average = 31ms
C:\Users\JBuiles>


----------



## DariusSupport (Apr 5, 2011)

First, after installing the wirless driver, I can see my network but it can't obtain an IP. So I issue it a static IP, and it says I am connected and have internet access. But when i open up IE, doesn't work. Tried Resetting IE, and that didn't work.

Make sure that DHCP on the wireless card is enabled and then let the dhcp server (the router) give the address to it. To enable DHCP click start, connect to, right click your wireless connection, properties, highlight tcp/ip v4, click the properties button and set everything to automatic.

Does the router give out the ip addy's to the other computers, or are they static as well?

I can ping other and and can also ping websites. Internet is working on all other computers. See my info below, thank you in advance for anyone taking the time to read this.

This problems hints towards a firewall problem or file and printer sharing is not on or both. Can you get to a website by using the ip address in the url of a web browser?


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Darius, thanks for the reply. All the other comps on network are set to obtain IP automatically, and they have no problems. When I set the wireless adapter in question to obtain IP automatically, it is not successful in doing so, and tells me it can't connect to network. 

I tried pulling up Yahoo (67.195.160.76) and it's loading but very slow, to the point where any graphics havn't loaded yet, just the progress bar. 

As far as your suggestion regarding the firewall, do you mean on the router or windows firewall? 

You also mentioned File and printer sharing. When I first entered my static IP, windows asked me to identify this network (home, public, work), i selected home, and turned off all the sharing except for music... is this what you meant by file and printer sharing? 

Thanks


----------



## DariusSupport (Apr 5, 2011)

For experimentation turnn on your file and printer sharing, make sure that the homegroup/workgroup name matches with the other machines. If you have any software firewall turn it off. If you have any encryption on the router (wep, wpa, etc...) turn it off. If you have any ports blocked, triggered, or forwarded what are they and what was your original intention of doing so?


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

Turned on File and Printer sharing...nothing

No firwall software installed, besides the windows one, which I disabled.

Took off encryption on router, and any port forwarding (actually reboot the whole router to factory settings), and the problem is exactly the same (not getting IP automatically, have to issue static IP, then can ping websites but IE browser not working)

Let me know if anything else comes to mind...thanks!

also, I even went as far as to reinstall windows...still the same!


----------



## DariusSupport (Apr 5, 2011)

try this:


open IE and click the red x to stop the page loading
go to tools
internet options
connections tab
lan settings
if automatically detect setting etc is checked, uncheck them then do the apply and ok's followed by a reboot


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

Darius, thanks for your help: I tried what you suggested, still not working though..... I'm not sure what your level of expertise is on networking (I'm more a hardware person myself), but what do you think the problem might be? Might another wireless adapter do the trick? Maybe the USB drivers on the Mother Board? 

I think I've ruled out Windows itself, since its a fresh install. No other software is installed on the comp, so can't be interference with other programs. I also reset the router itself to default, so don't think router is the problem. Lastly, all other comps and laptops have no problems, so ISP can be ruled out as well. 

What do you think?

TY


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have the latest wireless driver (don't rely on Windows--get it yourself from the manufacturer's web site)?

Do you have the same problem with an ethernet connection?

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show (perferably with both ethernet and wireless connection) ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## DariusSupport (Apr 5, 2011)

wesleeptheylive said:


> Darius, thanks for your help: I tried what you suggested, still not working though..... I'm not sure what your level of expertise is on networking (I'm more a hardware person myself), but what do you think the problem might be? Might another wireless adapter do the trick? Maybe the USB drivers on the Mother Board?
> 
> I think I've ruled out Windows itself, since its a fresh install. No other software is installed on the comp, so can't be interference with other programs. I also reset the router itself to default, so don't think router is the problem. Lastly, all other comps and laptops have no problems, so ISP can be ruled out as well.
> 
> ...


I have a BIT in network administration and an A+ cert, I have and am doing both sides with hardware and am now dealing with networks in depth also just switched to 2008 R2 at work. 

To me we have checked most things from the networking side. I am concerned that you don't have the correct drivers from the makers site installed on the machine, it doesn't seem like a huge deal but it is enough to keep your wireless card from working. 

The wireless card could be going. 

Towards the begining of your thread i had you just enter the ip addy into IE and it was coming up slowly, that suggests a DNS problem, but no other computers are having problems. 

The next thing that pops into my head is an identical ip address on your network, so checking what the other computers have for the IP and making sure that the problem computer does not have the same addy could be worth a shot also.

routers usually have 50 dhcp address's to give out set as a default so since it has been reset the router should have an address for the computer. 

If you have a laptop bring one to where the problem computer is and see if it can still connect correctly, it could be signal strength isn't enough for it.

I'm interested to see the results for Xirrus and ipconfig to check for anything that might of changed since the last time.


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Do you have the latest wireless driver (don't rely on Windows--get it yourself from the manufacturer's web site)? I have download the latest driver from the mfg website
> 
> Do you have the same problem with an ethernet connection? I haven't tried hooking it up directly, i'll try that next (bit of a logistical problem with that)
> 
> ...


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

DariusSupport said:


> To me we have checked most things from the networking side. I am concerned that you don't have the correct drivers from the makers site installed on the machine, it doesn't seem like a huge deal but it is enough to keep your wireless card from working.
> Installed most recent drivers from mfg website
> The wireless card could be going.
> 
> ...


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

I think i found what the problem was... I had the same model wireless adapter laying around, i tried that one, and it worked instantly... so the wireless adapter seems to be bad (although its getting signals?) 

I'll order another one on newegg and hopefully that will resolve the issue....I'll post back then

thanks!


----------



## DariusSupport (Apr 5, 2011)

please mark the thread solved and you are very welcome


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After reading your post # 10 I was ready to say that the adapter seemed to be going bad.  The Signal History should be pretty steady unless you are waving the antenna around or something. When I see that I suspect an adapter or router defect. Glad to see that you came to the same conclusion.

On a side note, how the heck (unless the adapter wasn't giving the correct story) can you detect those other two monster signals?


----------



## wesleeptheylive (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wanted to stop in and say i received the new adapter from newegg and it worked right away. Adapter was the issue. TP-Link will be RMAing the old one and sending a New replacement. 

Lesson? when in doubt, swap the hardware out! 

Thanks to everybody who took time out of their day to help me, really appreciate it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. Thanks for reporting back with the conclusion to the story.


----------

